# Beethoven deaf and master.



## musix (Feb 21, 2017)

Someone said that beethoven wrote his 5th symphony because he wanted others to loose their hearing sense as he was loosing his too. is it true?


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

I don't know who would say such nonsense. But I do know that it is not true.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Haha, that's a good one. I do need my hearing loosened up a bit so I'm glad Beethoven wrote the 5th. I'm listening to it right now and my hearing already feels less tight. Thanks Beethoven!


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I watched a documentary a while ago on the BBC about the 5th symphony and they came up with the theory that is composed because of the French Revolution or his frustration at going deaf!! Personally think it is the latter!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

musix said:


> Someone said that beethoven wrote his 5th symphony because he wanted others to loose their hearing sense as he was loosing his too. is it true?


Someone is always right; you can take it to the bank.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Judith said:


> I watched a documentary a while ago on the BBC about the 5th symphony and they came up with the theory that is composed because of the French Revolution or his frustration at going deaf!! Personally think it is the latter!


I think he composed it because he was raging over a lost penny. Or did that rage beget a song?


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

Judith said:


> I watched a documentary a while ago on the BBC about the 5th symphony and they came up with the theory that is composed because of the French Revolution or his frustration at going deaf!! Personally think it is the latter!


Sounds like the latter to me as well. There's something more internal about the frustration in the 5th.

That and he already had another symphony about the French Revolution, albeit in a different tone.


----------



## Autocrat (Nov 14, 2014)

French revolution ran from 1789 to 1799. Beethoven 5 was composed in 1808. How on earth are they related?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

musix said:


> Someone said that Beethoven wrote his 5th symphony because he wanted others to loose their hearing sense as he was loosing his too. is it true?


Please enlighten us who is _someone_?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I think you might be mixing it up with Beecham's irreverent quip when he said Beethoven's late quartets were written by a deaf man and should only be heard by deaf people!


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

The Fifth is/was no louder than the Third -- which _was_ in part inspired by the French Revolution (or at least Enlightenment ideals).


----------

